# Dvorak Symphony 9 new editions



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know of any recordings of Dvorak's symphonies - particularly the ninth - using scores based on the original manuscripts, as according to research and discoveries made during the last twenty years or so? Do all recordings simply use the old published scores (which had errors and spurious amendments)?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Don't know much about that, I thought this was a phenomenon largely unique to Bruckner. It'd be curious to know about though, which is why I'm bumping this thread.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Don't know much about that, I thought this was a phenomenon largely unique to Bruckner. It'd be curious to know about though, which is why I'm bumping this thread.


I think the "correct" scores of works by most major composers are under constant review. Even Beethoven's symphonies have recently been republished in a new "Barenreiter" edition, correcting many supposed errors (and already have several recordings). It's not just a matter of errors in publication -- even the original manuscripts may have errors!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know about that too.

I think Symphony No.8 needs better performances (which I don't know). Its best performance of this symphony is Scholz and Anguelov right now, I assume.

My best Symphony No.9 performances are of Solti and Anguelov. I didn't like Karajan's Symphony No.9.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Now there's a fairly recent, maybe a couple of years old, version of the New World on- PERIOD INSTRUMENTS , conducted by Emmanuel Krivine, a French maestro of Russian jewish origin . I can't recall the name of the orchestra or the label .
David Hurwitz at classicstoday.com thought it was an awful performance . He thought the reduced string section sounded terribly scrawny . I rarely agree with him on any recording , so I have no idea whether I would agree with him . He often seems perversely off the mark in his evaluations of recordings . 
You can check the index at classicstoday.com to read it . It might be interesting to hear, but do we really need period instruments for Dvorak, a composer who died in 1904 ?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Before his passing, Sir Charles Mackerras was one of the foremost interpreters of Dvorak's music. His research into the original manuscripts is amazingly detailed and his recordings are really amazing.

May I suggest this live performance of both the 8th and 9th:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=118764


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Olias said:


> Before his passing, Sir Charles Mackerras was one of the foremost interpreters of Dvorak's music. His research into the original manuscripts is amazingly detailed and his recordings are really amazing.
> 
> May I suggest this live performance of both the 8th and 9th:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=118764


Thank you for the tip. I thought it was another Aussie, Denis Vaughan, who had researched Dvorak's manuscripts. I know he conducted a performance of the 8th and 9th in 2005, but no recordings seem to be available, and talk of his work has gone cold.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

According to this site
http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_concert_review.php?id=2586
Vaughan´s revision doesn´t include any real new music in the work, just a lot of corrections as regards details in the score.


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> According to this site
> http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_concert_review.php?id=2586
> Vaughan´s revision doesn´t include any real new music in the work, just a lot of corrections as regards details in the score.


I wasn't expecting 'new music'. The latest editions of Beethoven's symphonies don't contain 'new music'. "Corrections as regards details in the score" is all I'd expect, but they are still "corrections" nonetheless and bring the work closer to the composer's intentions.


----------

